# Questions Regarding the Zenith Elite and Cal 680



## Deyn Man

on a local forum, there's someone selling a Zenith Elite. But before I dive in (the watch looks stunning by the way), i wanted to read up first on the Brand and its movement... But after doing a google search on the Cal 680, i came up with zero...

first time to visit this side of the forum so there's much to back read about. any feedback on this model? it's movement? Hope you guys can point me in the right direction...

thanks in advance! ;-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

As far as the Cal. 680 goes, it's the automatic one with small second at 9:00, date and no other complications. As for reliability, I have no first hand experience but haven't heard anything excessive in the way of complaints. Others please chime in!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## v76

I've owned 2 watches with the cal. 680 (currently one). Both have been very stable timekeepers (within COSC specs), slight variation w.r.t. position and state of wind.

As Hartmut mentions, it has a "small seconds" subdial at '9' and the date display at '3'. Most models have a trapezoidal-shaped date window which is aesthetically pleasing (IMO).

The movement is attractive to look at (and thin - just 3.28mm!). I also like the quickset date function, in which the crown both retards and advances the date (in most watches you can only advance the date). The rotor is pretty noisy (even though it is a bi-directional winder), but I like the sound - it is very reassuring. No problems thus far, it gets full marks for a slim dress watch from me!


----------



## AZJack

This is a very nice watch, and one of the most accurate in my collection. It is thin and very conservative and stunning. While the face is black, because of the coating on the crystal, it has a blue hue to it, and so I fit it with a Watch Boys dark blue leather band and double-fold clasp. I thought you might appreciete these photograps:


----------



## D N Ravenna

Very nice AZJack! Thanks for sharing those pictures. I have always liked that watch/dial combination!

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## v76

Here are my two (the first one with the g/f now) ...


----------



## Deyn Man

thanks for the replies! really appreciate it! ;-)
i did notice the blue hue too.... i believe the dial of this watch is black but because of the coating (AR perhaps?) it looks like it does give off a blue hue at certain angles... 
i hope you don't mind me posting pics, but will most likely remove it after a day since these are not mine... 
it is a stunning looking watch! but here's the clincher... it's being sold for half the retail price (roughly less than $2,000USD)... that's why i wanted to check with you guys first... its LNIB and comes complete with box and papers... smell anything fishy?


----------



## AZJack

Deyn Man... that is exactly the same leather strap that my watch came with. The price is reasonable, and I do not have 'papers.' The movement appears to be authentic, but the shot is not sharp so I can't quite tell.


----------



## AZJack

Good deal DN, nice photos.


----------



## Deyn Man

thanks Jack! will think about pulling the trigger on this one! ;-)


----------



## AZJack

I don't have the watch / size in front of me, but it is smaller, like a 36 or 38mm...


----------



## v76

I think yours has a 37mm case. Zenith stuck with the same case design for the Elite from 1995 to 2001 (I think), when the case was 36mm in diameter (I have 2 examples of those). Then they made two different case versions I believe after 2001, one in 37mm and another in 38mm (I seem to have come across the 37mms more). It looks like Nataf dropped the 38mm sometime in the mid '00s, and Dufour changed the case diameter to 40mm in 2010.



AZJack said:


> I don't have the watch / size in front of me, but it is smaller, like a 36 or 38mm...


----------



## AZJack

Nice Photos... I like the wide "window" on the backs!


----------



## chirkoff

Does anyone know when this series is from?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The Class series? Late 1990s. It started life as the "Series 6" in 1994 when the Elite was released, later became the "Class 6" and later the "Grande Class" series. However, optically, there was little difference between the first two but rather more between these and the third. And this is definitely no Grande Class model.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## chirkoff

Hartmut Richter said:


> The Class series? Late 1990s. It started life as the "Series 6" in 1994 when the Elite was released, later became the "Class 6" and later the "Grande Class" series. However, optically, there was little difference between the first two but rather more between these and the third. And this is definitely no Grande Class model.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks! I own a pre-owned Elite 680 watch and it's been impeccable so far. Any feedback reg. the quality in general? Thanks!


----------



## nickma

chirkoff said:


> Thanks! I own a pre-owned Elite 680 watch and it's been impeccable so far. Any feedback reg. the quality in general? Thanks!


Though the thread started a while ago, I thought I'd add my own experience of my own *Zenith* Elite Ref. 17.0125.*680* Automatic Date 18K *Rose Gold* 37mm - exactly the same as the one recently listed on ebay via the link.

It's a brilliant, simple watch that everyone admires, and keeps time to about +1-2 secs per day, very very consistently. Probably more consistent than my 2 el Primeros, which tend to behave slightly differently on full wind compared with 3/4 wind. I've never noticed any variation at all with the Elite.


----------



## exoticwatches

nickma said:


> Though the thread started a while ago, I thought I'd add my own experience of my own *Zenith* Elite Ref. 17.0125.*680* Automatic Date 18K *Rose Gold* 37mm - exactly the same as the one recently listed on ebay via the link.
> 
> It's a brilliant, simple watch that everyone admires, and keeps time to about +1-2 secs per day, very very consistently. Probably more consistent than my 2 el Primeros, which tend to behave slightly differently on full wind compared with 3/4 wind. I've never noticed any variation at all with the Elite.


How regularly do you wear it ?


----------



## exoticwatches

chirkoff said:


> Thanks! I own a pre-owned Elite 680 watch and it's been impeccable so far. Any feedback reg. the quality in general? Thanks!


how long have you owned it and how often do you wear it ?


----------



## exoticwatches

And does US$4400/- from an AD for the Zenith Elite 681 (Model Ref. 03.2010.681/01.C493) with 2 yrs warranty sound a fair price for a Zenith Elite Ultra thin ?


----------



## D N Ravenna

Please PM him. We do NOT do valuations per FORUM rules. 

Dsn


----------

